# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  El  autogravamen para el agro

## wgalloso

EL  AUTOGRAVAMEN PARA EL AGRO WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS  ABOGADO
Uno de los objetivos esenciales de todo estado de derecho, es lograr la consolidación de sus instituciones y que estas cumplan la función para las cuales fueron creadas, lo cual implica necesariamente la dotación de los instrumentos necesarios para su normal funcionamiento,  siendo uno de ellos el financiamiento, elemento coadyuvante que les dará la soltura necesaria para que puedan operar sin depender de la buena voluntad de quienes las conforman. Así tenemos EL AUTOGRAVAMEN, que es un aporte voluntario que deciden establecer las organizaciones agrarias para fines específicos  gravando un porcentaje ya sea de sus ventas, producción u otro y destinarlo a las instituciones agrarias que los aportantes designen (Ley 25057).  
Si nos centramos en un análisis histórico de la asociatividad en el sector agrario, veremos en forma clara como es que el proceso de desarrollo de la economía de la sociedad y del Estado determinó cambios sustantivos en su organización y funcionabilidad, así vemos que se pasó de una organización rígida y centralizada, a una flexible y descentralizada; de tener un rol  meramente reivindicativo a avanzar también a tener un rol en la producción; de una organización autoritaria a una de carácter democrática; de tener una dependencia financiera del Estado, al establecimiento de un autogravamen  voluntario y fiscalizado por sus propios miembros; de un liderazgo  político y carismático se avanzó hacia el  Liderazgo Profesional y Consensuado. 
Este proceso histórico conlleva necesariamente  a preguntarnos, ¿por qué el sector agrario no ha consolidado su institucionalidad?, ¿qué fué lo que pasó?, ¿qué elementos intervinieron o impidieron su normal desarrollo?. Estas preguntas las debemos resolver mirando el pasado o en todo caso analizando nuestra historia, pues el pasado no solo debemos mirarlo para lamentarnos de los hechos acaecidos, sino para no repetir los errores que se cometieron. Dentro de este contexto, el oprobio que sufrió nuestro país en la década del 90 conllevó, dentro de un proceso político autoritario, a la destrucción de la institucionalidad en todos los sectores (públicos y privados), con la finalidad de que no hagan sombra al gobernante y con ello permitir que ciertos grupos económicos de poder se fortalecieran en perjuicio de los demás. En esta década se suprimió el autogravamen agrario, lo cual conllevó a que muchas organizaciones agrarias desaparecieran o languidecieran por la falta de recursos económicos. 
Es por ello que la () existencia de instituciones estables, en la medida que dan lugar a un marco regido por normas y procedimientos públicos, favorece los resultados en las relaciones humanas. Tal y como los teóricos del juego de segunda generación pusieron en evidencia, las posibilidades de que dos actores cooperen se ve incentivada por la certidumbre en el medio en donde se produce la interacción al limitarse la defección o la retirada como estrategia dominante. No obstante, la mera existencia de instituciones estables, aún siendo una condición necesaria, no es suficiente para asegurar un desempeño positivo. El logro de la estabilidad en el mercado debe ser entendido como la consecuencia de una ecuación entre el grado de movilización de los agentes que actúan en él y la capacidad de sus instituciones para absorberlos . 
Atendiendo estas consideraciones, ¿debemos o no debemos  retomar  el autogravamen como un medio o instrumento para poder lograr consolidar la institucionalización del sector agrario?. Responder esta pregunta nos conlleva necesariamente a afirmar que asegurar la autosuficiencia económica a través de las aportaciones de los afiliados o la venta de servicios directos es uno de los elementos determinantes del éxito de las asociaciones (...). No obstante, es notorio que la posibilidad de que la gran mayoría de asociaciones actualmente existentes en el agro  (...) alcancen esta autosuficiencia parece todavía una posibilidad muy lejana. Ante esta situación, resulta justificable que las autoridades públicas retomen una acción proactiva para fortalecer el tejido asociativo del sector. Más aún, en la medida que son estas organizaciones las que se ven obligadas a asumir funciones en el mercado que anteriormente ejercía el Estado. Además, de no ser así se tiende a acentuar las asimetrías entre aquellos productores que cuentan con recursos para poder desarrollar su habilidad para cooperar y, por ende, acceder a servicios  productivos o desarrollar economías de escala, y aquellos que no. Se sugiere como alternativa financiera recuperar el autogravamen, basado en un nuevo enfoque contractual que permita al productor mayor capacidad para decidir a que asociación va su contribución y para fiscalizar el gasto  .   
Dotar de capacidad económica a las organizaciones agrarias, les  permitirá no solo tener como fin la producción de servicios productivos o la participación en economías de escala, sino también que tengan capacidad en  la negociación con los poderes públicos para que éstas den unas reglas de juego que premien la competitividad empresarial; es por tanto, necesario que las asociaciones no sólo potencien su capacidad para cumplir fines productivos, sino también su habilidad para hacer valer los intereses de sus asociados ante el Estado y difundir sus planteamientos en el debate público; así como el de desarrollar sistemas de información, transferencia tecnológica, asesoría y apoyo en comercio internacional, capacitación, todas ellas actividades que exigen un alto grado de profesionalismo. 
El mensaje final yo creo que sería: DEJEMOS DE PASAR EL SOMBRERO para la realización de los fines y objetivos y dotemos de economía a nuestras organizaciones agrarias.Temas similares: Artículo: Productores agrarios y agroexportadores respaldan norma para importar insumos para el agro Un mejor plan para el agro Seis desafíos para el agro peruano Capacitarán a más de 5 mil productores agropecuarios para impulsar agro Créditos para el agro crecieron más de 50% en el 2008

----------

